# filter placement



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

do you put your filters on the short end of your tank??? the back middle?? the back near a corner???

(i'm trying to get rid of some bubbles on my surface and am just trying anything to solve the problem)


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

i put mine in the back of my tank and i also put it my my heater so that the heated water can circulate


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I usually put mine on the rear left side of the tank so the pickup tube is in the corner out of view. It helps with circulation in the tank too.
pete


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

MINE IS IN THE MIDDLE ... MY HEATER IS PLACED HORIZONTALLY RIGHT UNDER THE WATER OUTPUT SO THE HEAT COULD CIRCULATE...AND ON THE LEFT SIDE IS THE AIR BUBBLER


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i was thinking of putting mine on the short side so i have 2 long sides to veiw them from and the you also hve the 1 short side to veiw them. i have my powerhead under neith the place where the water come out of the filter and the heater next to the pick up tube to the filter to keep the water circlating warm. But thats just my prefrence.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

if you put it on the short side your hood wont close


----------

